# Pneumonia again



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

My market ewe was diagnosed with pneumonia again. The first time, she only got 2 shots, and was sent home fine. She recently went into the vet because of a fever of 105.5, a persistent cough, and off of feed. She has been getting vit. B complex twice daily at a rate of 12cc, nutri-drench twice daily at a rate of 33cc, and an oral antibiotic on sat and mon. Her temp has been around 105.8 since. She gets cooled down whenever she spikes, and she spikes every night to about 106.5. I have only once gotten it down to under 105. What can i do to help her. I only have about 25 days until fair, so most antibiotics are out of the pic due to withdrawl times. If she does not get better soon, I will have to give her the shots and DQ her from my fair. She has been feverish since Saturday morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is pretty serious. She needs a good strong antibiotic like Draxxin.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed...she needs antibiotics, show or not.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...treatment is needed...better to pull from the show then loose her..I like Nuflor..and I would also give banamine to reduce her fever..


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Her fever has dropped several degrees and I am picking up Nuflor and banamine from the vet tomorrow. She was a lot more alert tonight. She also did not spike.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good  Hope the Nuflor kicks it and it doesn't return. Sorry she can't show!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nuflor and banamine are good.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

goats will often spike a temp, then drop back down as they get off feed and their rumin slows. Good choice in meds. Draxxin is the best but nuflor will get it done.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

She got her second shot of Banamine today, but her temp was back up to 105.8 this morning. Yesterday afternoon she was down to 104.3. she now eats about .5 pounds of grain and as much hay as she wants so that he rumin stays good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dangerously high, is she sheered or have a lot of wool? Can you sheer her if she has a lot of wool, it will help bring down her temp.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

She is too young to have very large amounts of wool, but I was going to shear her this week to get rid of the wool that she does have.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Although her temp went back up, she was very perky today, and even ran when I was coming to get her to give her the meds.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how much nuflor is she getting? and how often?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

https://askavetsheep.wordpress.com/2013/02/20/nuflor/



> by: Dr. G.F. Kennedy
> 
> In a previous article I talked about the importance of having Dexamethasone on hand. The second drug I don't want to be without is Nuflor. Together they are a very effective initially in acute mastitis and pneumonia. With pneumonia, I sometimes use Draxxin in combination to extend the treatment period. All three drugs require a prescription and are not available over the counter. LA 200 can be a poor mans substitute for Nuflor.The dosage for Nuflor I always use is six cc per 100 pounds of body weight given subcutaneously and repeat in 48 hours if needed. If you use LA 200 I would use five cc subcutaneously and repeat 48 hours as well.


with sheep, every 48 hours is safe...but with the higher dose of 6 cc per 100#


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

She has started getting 6cc of Nuflor every 48 hours. her next dose is due tomorrow morning.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she does not seem to get better after the next shot..you might try 3 cc daily...


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

The vet only gave me pre-made doses...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you use the same meds he gave you...just do 1/2 one day and 1/2 the next in stead of skipping days ...hopefully she will feel better and there wont be any worries...just thought a more consistent flow of antibiotics might help her since she is struggling to get well..


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok. I will start that. She has now jumped back up to the 106 zone, but ate 2/3 pound of grain.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..106 while on nuflor? How many shots did she get so far? any banamine ?? I would cool her down with cold pack behind her ears and arm pit area..even hoseing down her legs...just don't soak her all over and cause a chill..its good she is still eating...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, that temp needs to come down, if it is accurate.

Have you tried it on a healthy sheep to see if the thermometer is working properly, it really seems odd she is eating and acting normal.

You say she is running from you when you try to get her for her shots? Are you taking her temp shortly after? If so, it may be throwing off the reading, even if she has been in the sun can altar temp readings. Waiting for her to calm down first is best. That is if that is possibly the reason?


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

She gets her temp taken first thing, and she doesn't run when she sees the thermometer, just when she sees the shots. We tested the thermometer on several other sheep and they all read fine, in the normal range. She gets her legs and underarms cooled off every day.

Update for today:
Temp: 106.6
Ate all her grain (1 pound)
Active and alert

We also talked to the vet again (Tri county vet) and he said as long as she is eating , drinking, peeing, and pooping, the fever should eventually break on it's own time. He said although having the fever isn't good, it isn't the biggest worry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its very strange she is so high while on antibiotics and acting normal....I would give a shot of banamine..

might get her temp when all this is over..get it several times through out the day..to see what her normal range is..some run higher then others...although 106.6 is high...which would make me worry...fever is the bodies way of dealing with infection....


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Her temp range is 105.4-106.9


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats her normal range?


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

That has been her range for yesterday and the day before.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Today's update:

Temp: 104.6 (lowest so far)
Ate lots of hay and 1/2 pound of grain
Active, not 100%, but improving


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good deal..hopefully with daily antibiotics it will stay long enough in her system to work for her..: ) 104.6 is a lot better then yesterday!! still have some to go but sounds like she is getting there...100-103 is normal range for sheep


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, still high though, you will have to keep up the antibiotics for a bit longer than usual, because she is responding so slowly.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Today's Update:
Temp. 104.8
ate most of her grain, but when another lamb didn't finish their, the others lambs grain was apparently delicious and she finished his
less coughing
no weight loss or gain from the past few days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be careful with letting her eat too much grain. 

Her temp really throws me off, very strange.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

She only gets a specific amount of grain each day, and because she didn't finish her serving, she finished the same amount in the other lambs bowl (it tasted better with the other lambs spit on it)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep that temp is strange..usually by day two at the lastest temps are normal..I wonder if your vets Nuflor is out of date? ( not suppose to sell if it is but you never know)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea Cathy.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

I dont think that the Nuflor is out of date because her temp keeps dropping

Today's Update:
temp 103.8
sheared her last night
was more alert


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It took along time to get her temp down down...this is why a asked, I use Nuflor for any URI here and each time temps were down by day 2 at the lastest.....so glad she is feeling better and temps down...hopefully she continues to improve for you...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kinda wish you would of sheared her when I first asked about it, that seemed to of helped a lot.

Glad she is doing better.


----------

